
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality, Chapter 113: Final Exam - moreati
http://hpmor.com/chapter/113
======
saraid216
To explain the point to people who have no idea what's going on:

On the recently-posted chapter 113, the author of HPMOR has offered an extra
chapter (121) if the fans are able to figure out how Harry doesn't die in the
situation he has ended up in. We have 60 hours, ending at "12:01AM Pacific
Time (8:01AM UTC) on Tuesday, March 3rd, 2015".

The actual text of the rules has (in my opinion) spoilers, so I'm not posting
them.

I don't really consider this comprehensible or even possible for anyone who
hasn't read the preceding 112 chapters and isn't actively participating in the
fan community's predictions already, but if this interests you, you may as
well try speed-reading your way through it and coming up with a solution.

------
cgag
Massive spoilers. For the uninitiated: [http://hpmor.com/](http://hpmor.com/)

------
reallyimran
damn . I stopped around Ch73 a while ago. Damn.

------
DiabloD3
I suspect Harry is going to die. I can't think of any rational explanation
that he can survive.

